# 223 bullets



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got a new 223. and i was wondering what some good kinds of bullets would be for coyotes.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that subject has been covered many times, try searching old post here and in the reloading section


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I like BH 40gr VMAX. One shot kills every time, except when I hit one in the jaw and had to track it for 1 1/2 miles :eyeroll:


----------



## FoxPro223 (Jan 16, 2008)

I also have a .223 and choose to shoot a 55gr soft point, by ultra max


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

johngfoster what is BH again, sorry cant remember


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

I use Remington 223 55-grain soft points.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Let the gun tell you what to shoot. Try several kinds of ammo to see what the gun shoots best. This can be spendy but it's the best way to find out. If you find 2 or 3 loads that are equally as accurate out to 100yds, then stretch your targets out to 300 or so yards and see wich bullet retains it's accuracy and or elevation the best.

After you find your bullet, Set targets out to 200, 300, and maybe 350yds to figure out your long range drop at those ranges. A coyote who stands in front of a riflemen who knows his rifle and trajectory is in trouble.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

ok thanks guys


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> johngfoster what is BH again, sorry cant remember


Sorry about that. BH stands for Black Hills ammo. They make a .223 round loaded with a 40gr VMAX, which I like to shoot in my AR-15. Leaves just one small hole.


----------

